

"Cat Video" DDoS. Alexa Top 50 website turns video viewers into DDoS Zombies﻿ - Igalze
http://www.incapsula.com/blog/world-largest-site-xss-ddos-zombies.html

======
nissehulth
So, how many video sites are there on top 50?

